# Greetings from Dubai



## Cornell Wallace (Aug 11, 2013)

Greetings ..... Bro. Wallace here ....James R Jones Military Lodge #172 MWPHGL of OK and Jurs. Dist. 17 Manama Bahrain and living in Dubai. 

I was wondering if there are any Brothers in the UAE who may want to link up as well as if there are any persons seeking to become a Mason?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here!

I have a friend from Louisiana who is a Brother working over near you. He does not frequent this site though. Good Luck!


----------



## Cornell Wallace (Aug 11, 2013)

Many Thanks Bro. Stewart.......hopefully our paths will cross........ my email address is wallyah64@yahoo.com just in case


----------



## Chandanlohia (Aug 11, 2013)

Are you still in dubai brother?
a widow's son here 434 ( UGLE)


----------



## Cornell Wallace (Aug 11, 2013)

That I am kind sir.....feel free to contact me at the above email addy......


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## JTM (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome!!

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chandanlohia (Aug 15, 2013)

My email add is Chandanlohia@hotmail.com brother.


----------



## Cornell Wallace (Dec 3, 2014)

All, I have had a busy 1 1/4 year getting the Lodge up and running and as I have been Elected as the WM for an additional year, I hope to see us do even more this up and coming year. My contact details are as per the below or the above personal email addy.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 3, 2014)

Greetings brother, glad to have you with us.


----------



## Kevin Sayoc (Dec 15, 2014)

Good day Mr. Cornell Wallace, Im Kevin Sayoc looking for the path of Masonry.

kevinsayoc@yahoo.com is my email address.

i resides in Dubai


----------

